# neck fullness



## HBULLOCK (Jul 6, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to code anterior neck fullness?? no lad so I can't use that. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## salCCS (Jul 6, 2012)

I would use 784.99


----------



## HBULLOCK (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Sal that's what I was leaning towards myself.


----------



## salCCS (Jul 6, 2012)

anytime Helen  hope you have a great day


----------

